# Ferrari red intake covers - what to use?



## GG33 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi guys

First post for ages...here goes.
I need some advice on what product to use to clean the red intake covers on an F430. They are not too badly soiled but have 2 years of general dust etc.
The rest of the bay is fime, but they could do with a spruce-up. I was thinking of chemical guys black-on-black but wondered if that may not be suitable?
Any suggestions / alternatives?

Cheers

GG


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Any APC should suffice and a form of pastry brush to agitate.

cheers

Chris


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

As above, APC. To dress them try Sonax plastic restore Gel, apply with MF cloth, then leave it for 5-10 mins and buff off, leaves it looking like new and with a satin look.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Speaking from personal experience, I'd agree with the APC and soft bristle brush approach.

Be careful not to disturb the paint where it meets unpainted metal as it can flake.

Not sure I'd dress them though


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Sure you will, but be ultra careful with some APCs, the retail Megs version for example is scarily strong, and i would dilute by at least 50% if i was using that. 

A Soft brush, warm water and Fairy Liquid would probably also be strong enough, if its just light dust/grime and there is no chance of any damage to the surface.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I used APC at 5-10% i.e. 90% water

Be aware that taking them off is 4 hours labour, same to refit, at about £100/hr, plus gaskets and the cost for new crackle finish at about £120.

Care advised !


----------

